# any ideas?



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

i got a new fish that changes anywhere from kinda blue/brown with darker bars to an almost white with orange bars when he is angry. He has yellow fins...


----------



## CichInTheMind (Feb 27, 2008)

looks like greshakei or mbenji?


----------



## rquy (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm no expert but i think it's a Metriaclima greshakei. R


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

maybe, it's so hard to tell. what about a labidochromis sp. "hongi". he looks brown most of the time except when he is angry at my red tailed rainbow shark...


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

TailorO said:


> maybe, it's so hard to tell. what about a labidochromis sp. "hongi". he looks brown most of the time except when he is angry at my red tailed rainbow shark...


No, definitely a Metriaclima Red Top Zebra type


----------

